# Brauche ich ein Audio Interface?



## Lockeye (30. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze seit kurzem die Fostex Purpleheart: Massdrop: A Community For Your Interests, da mein Soundblaster Z leider die Funktion eingestellt hat, liebäugle ich aktuell mit der Asus Essence STX II Soundkarte. Habe jetzt aber schon mehrfach gelesen, dass ein Audiointerface wie das FiiO E10k oder Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 hier die bessere Alternative darstellen soll. Kann mich hier einer der Audiophilen dieses Forums beraten und eine stichhaltige Aussage treffen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juni 2017)

Der Fiio E10K ist ein Kopfhörerverstärker (KHV), kein Interface.
Audio-Interfaces sind in erster Linie für Aufnahme und Routing konzipiert und verfügen dementsprechend auch über Anschlussmöglichkeiten für bspw. XLR-Mikrofone oder Instrumente. Nichtsdestotrotz haben sie natürlich auch 6,3mm und vereinzelt sogar 3,5mm Ausgänge für Kopfhörer oder aktive Boxen (Studiomonitore).

Da deine Kopfhörer recht niederohmig sind, ist es rein lautstärketechnisch denke ich mal egal, für welches System du dich entscheidest. Eher wäre es die Frage, welche Anschlüsse und Features du benötigst. 

Von der P/L her neige ich persönlich eher zu Interfaces, weil man dort deutlich mehr Anschlussmöglichkeiten hat. Bezüglich der Wandler gibt es (auf beiden Seiten) aber natürlich bessere und schlechtere Beispiele. Mein aktuelles iD14 von Audient zum Beispiel kann rein qualitativ locker mit einer O2+ODAC Kombi mithalten, bietet andererseits jedoch auch noch sehr gute PreAmps für zwei Mikrofone, zwei 6,3mm Ausgänge für Boxen etc. Für nichtmal 40 Euro Aufpreis meines Erachtens durchaus erwägenswert. Mein Steinberg UR22 hingegen kostet eine ganze Ecke weniger und hat prinzipiell die selben Features, löst andererseits jedoch auch schlechter auf und klingt im Direktvergleich merklich dumpfer.

Meist gilt hier wirklich der Grundsatz: you get what you pay for.
Der E10K ist meiner Erfahrung nach als günstiges Einsteigergerät durchaus brauchbar, entfaltet bei vielen Kopfhörern jedoch nicht sonderlich viel Potenzial.
Für den Fostex würde ich lieber etwas sparen und vielleicht in die 200-250 Euro Klasse investieren. Vorzugsweise natürlich in ein externes (USB-)Gerät, welches dir nicht sämtliche Inteferenzen des Rechners auffängt.

Gaming-Soundkarten kommen für mich persönlich aus produktiven Gründen nicht infrage.
Allein schon bei den miserablen Softwares und Klangverzerrern rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Der Output hat meines Erachtens linear und unangetastet zu bleiben. Für das individuelle Sounding ist der Kopfhörer zuständig.

Diesbezüglich wirst du im Netz aber auf völlig unterschiedliche Meinungen treffen. Gerade bei Kopfhörerverstärkern scheiden sich die Geister. Mitunter auch in ihre Extreme, bei denen der eine mit Onboard niemals glücklicher sein kann und der andere selbst mit einem 600 Euro Verstärker noch nicht zufrieden ist. Speziell im Bereich Gaming gibt es dann noch jene Gruppierungen, welche auf eine besonders gute Ortung wert legen und diesbzeüglich lediglich auf konventionelle Soundkarten vertrauen.
Ob diese Konstellationen jeweils sinnvoll sind oder nicht , liegt ganz im Auge bzw. Ohr des  des Betrachters 
Daher ist es gerde am Anfang auch ratsam, einfach mal verschiedene Systeme auszuprobieren und dann nach eigenem Geschmack zu entscheiden.


----------



## Lockeye (30. Juni 2017)

Oke, schon einmal danke für den ausführlichen Input.

Kann leider mit vielen deiner Begriffe wenig anfangen, um vll. mein Anforderungsprofil etwas einzugrenzen, ich nutze die Fostex eigentlich nur für 3 Dinge:

- Csgo (Ortung extrem wichtig)
- Musik (von Johnny Cash- Metallica)
- Youtubevideos

thats it.

Bin gerne bereit 200- 250 Euro zu investieren, die Asus Essence STX II liegt im ähnlichen Preisbereich, erwarte nur die bestmöglichste Qualität bzw. Steigerung für mein Geld.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juni 2017)

Keine Ursache 

Was die Ortung in Spielen angeht, stehe ich den Surround-Simulationen, wie sie etwa bei manchen Headsets und sehr vielen Gaming-Soundkarten integriert sind, eher skeptisch gegenüber. Grundsätzlich versucht man hier Laufzeit, Pegel, Phase und Frequenz des Schalls softwareseitig mehr oder weniger aufwändig den realen Gegegebenheiten des Hörens nachzuempfinden. Damit das Ganze einigermaßen funktioniert, müssen derartige Technologien jedoch direkt mit der Game-Engine kommunizieren können. Einfach nur etwas Hall und EQ drüberzulegen (leider der Ansatz vieler Headsets), macht den Klang einfach nur dumpf und räumlich diffus.
Im Endeffekt bist du hier immer an das gebunden, was die Engine im Spiel bereitstellt (und das ist m.E. auch völlig zurecht, _um die Fairness zu wahren_). Im Falle von CS:GO wirst du dich wohl mit dem 2.0-Setup "arrangieren" müssen. Wobei ich das auch nicht unbedingt als Nachteil ansehen würde. Ein klar definierter 2.0-Sound wäre mir persönlich lieber, als eine schlecht implementierte Surround-Simulation. Kannst dein Glück aber natürlich mal mit Razer Surround probieren. Die Software gibt es auch als kostenlose Probeversion und legt dir einen Surround-Effekt über deinen Kopfhörerausgang.
Wenn du mehr "Bühne" möchtest, dann solltest du auf möglichst offene Kopfhörer zurückgreifen. Die isolieren einen zwar weniger von der Umwelt (wie etwa der Fostex), erlauben andererseits jedoch eine entspanntere räumliche Wahrnehmung.

Was 2.0 vs 5.1 bzw. 7.1 Surround im Allgemeinen betrifft:
Neumann KU-100 Binaural Dummy Head Demo - Studiocare - YouTube
Räumliche Wahrnehmung lässt sich mit 2.0 bestens darstellen. Es kommt lediglich auf die Quelle an 

Bezüglich Musikgenuss:
Da musst du ebenfalls probieren, was für dich in Kombi mit den Fostex am besten funktioniert. Gibt einige Wandler, die eher färben (z.B. etwas "wärmer" oder "kälter" klingen) oder eben völlig neutral und unverfälscht übertragen. Audio-Interfaces gehören aus Gründen der Produktivität eher zu letzerer Kategorie. Bei Kopfhörerverstärkern findet man beiderlei Ansätze.

Wenn möglich, dann würde ich wie gesagt zu einem externen Gerät greifen, um die Inteferenzen des Rechners zu umgehen. Interne Steckkarten sind aufgrund der umliegenden Computerhardware störanfälliger.

Ich hoffe, das hilft einigermaßen weiter.
Bei Unklarheiten einfach fragen


----------



## Tommy1911 (30. Juni 2017)

Den E10k würde ich eher als DAC only einstufen. Der KHV Part beim E10k ist nicht der Rede wert. Da machen viele gut implementierter Onboard Sound Lösungen schon einen besseren Job.  

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lockeye (2. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Antworten ihr zwei.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Keine Ursache
> Im Endeffekt bist du hier immer an das gebunden, was die Engine im Spiel bereitstellt (und das ist m.E. auch völlig zurecht, _um die Fairness zu wahren_). Im Falle von CS:GO wirst du dich wohl mit dem 2.0-Setup "arrangieren" müssen. Wobei ich das auch nicht unbedingt als Nachteil ansehen würde. Ein klar definierter 2.0-Sound wäre mir persönlich lieber, als eine schlecht implementierte Surround-Simulation. Kannst dein Glück aber natürlich mal mit Razer Surround probieren. Die Software gibt es auch als kostenlose Probeversion und legt dir einen Surround-Effekt über deinen Kopfhörerausgang.
> Wenn du mehr "Bühne" möchtest, dann solltest du auf möglichst offene Kopfhörer zurückgreifen. Die isolieren einen zwar weniger von der Umwelt (wie etwa der Fostex), erlauben andererseits jedoch eine entspanntere räumliche Wahrnehmung.
> 
> ...



Ich halte von Surround Simulation überhaupt nichts, hatte vor meinen Fostex die Beyerdynamics DT990Pro (250 Ohm) und war auch hier mit dem (RAW) Stereoklang mehr als zufrieden, lag evtl. auch wie von dir bereits erwähnt an der offenen Form. Ich habe beim spielen einfach gerne ein unverfälschtes Soundbild, auch ein Grund weshalb ich bei meinem alten Creative Soundblaster so gut wie alle Features deaktivierte und die PAX Treiber verwendete. 

Bezüglich Musik, auch hier hätte ich gerne etwas neutrales, evtl. leicht warmes bzw. nahezu unverfälschtes.

Einige Fragen hätte ich aber doch noch, ist eine Soundkarte (Asus Essence STX II) bei einem Interface oder Verstärker überhaupt noch notwendig? 

Mein Soundsetup: 
Ich nutze ein USB Mic (Auna MIC-900B), meine Fostex Purpleheart und mein 7 Jahre altes Teufel Magnum Boxenset (aktuell als 3.1?, links, mitte, rechts, Sub, die hinteren beiden Boxen sind nicht in Verwendung). Aktuell habe ich eine Asus Essence STX II Soundkarte bestellt, welche morgen bei mir eintrudeln müsste.

Budget:
Bin bereit bis zu 300 Euro auszugeben, bin mir aber immer noch extrem unschlüssig ob es eine Soundkarte (wird morgen getestet), Verstärker oder Interface werden soll. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir bei meinem Anforderungsprofil einfach mal den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl geben .


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Juli 2017)

Die primäre Rolle solch eines Gerätes ist es ja erstmal, die vom Rechner ausgehenden, digitalen Signale in für den Kopfhörer interpretierbare analoge Signale umzuwandeln. Hier spricht man auch vom "Digital-to-Analog-Converter", kurz "DAC". Alle drei Kategorien, sowohl die üblichen Soundkarten als auch Audio-Interfaces oder Kopfhörerverstärker(-Kombis) erfüllen diese Grundfunktion. Hinzu kommt dann noch ein mehr oder eben weniger potenter Verstärker (Amp), um auch höherohmige Kopfhörer antreiben zu können. Letzerer Teil ist speziell für deine Kopfhörer aber eher weniger relevant.

Hier mal eine ganz grobe Einordnung zu den drei großen Kategorien:

*Soundkarte*
Meist Gaming-Produkte mit den üblichen Filtern, Equalizern und Surround(-Simulationen) per Software. Ausgänge für Kopfhörer und Boxen. Eingang für 3,5mm (Ansteck-)Mikrofon.
In der Regel als interne PCI-Steckkarten. Vereinzelt auch als extrerne USB-Varianten.

*Audio-Interface*
Quasi die "professionelle" Soundkarte, die in erster Linie für die Musik-Produktion und -Verarbeitung gedacht ist. Manchmal auch mit Software zur Koordination der Ein- und Ausgänge, Lautstärke etc. Ausgänge für Kopfhörer oder Boxen. Eingänge für Studiomikrofone (XLR) oder Instrumente.
Externe Geräte mit USB oder Firewire.

*Kopfhörerverstärker (KHV)*
Meist die Bezeichnung für eine speziell auf Kopfhörer ausgelegte Kombination aus Wandler+Verstärker (DAC+Amp). Gibts sowohl als 2-1 Kombi in einem Gehäuse als auch getrennt mit zwei Gehäusen (verkettet per bspw. Cinch). Lediglich Plug 'n' Play. Keine Treiber, keine Software. Normalerweise nur Ausgang für Kopfhörer.
Externe Geräte mit USB.

Manchmal gibt es auch leichte Überschneidungen. Meist erfolgt jedoch eine klare Trennung in eben diese drei Klassen.
Soundkarten werden meist von Gamern eingesetzt, Interfaces von Musikern/Produzenten und Kopfhörerverstärker eher von HiFi-Enthusiasten. Dementsprechend werden natürlich auch auf unterschiedliche Dinge Wert gelegt. Den Gamern geht es meist um den Anschluss von Headsets sowie um die Surround-Simulation. Den Musikern/Produzenten um die Vielfalt der Anschlüsse sowie den Möglichkeiten des Monitorings und der digitalen Weiterverarbeitung. Den HiFi-Enthusiasten hingegen eher um ein aufgeräumtes, vom Rechner entkoppeltes Gerät mit schmuckem Gehäuse und feinfühligem Poti für die Lautstärkeregelung ihres Kopfhörers.

In Grunde genommen sind das aber auch nur drei Stereotypen.
Praktisch ist es eigentlich egal, wo du deine Kopfhörer anschließt, so lange es von der Verstärkung her reicht (bei dir wie bereits angemerkt ja nicht das Problem). Alles andere ist eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks oder hängt eben davon ab, was du anderwaltig noch anschließen möchtest.

Keine Ahnung, wie gut die STX II performt. Vom Gefühl her würde ich persönlich lieber zu einem KHV oder Interface greifen. Aber ohne einen Direktvergleich vor Ort sollte man da keine klaren Urteile fällen 

Falls du dich noch in der anderen Ecke umsehen möchtest:
Kopfhörerverstärker: O2+ODAC Digital
Audio-Interface: Audient iD4 oder Audient iD14

Das wären meine Empfehlungen. Gibt aber natürlich noch deutlich mehr Auswahl.
Das schwierigste ist eigentlich immer, objektive und vor allem direkt vergleichende Rezensionen zu finden. Läuft früher der später immer aufs persönliche Probehören hinaus 

*PS:* Kopfhörerverstärker und Interfaces sind in der Regel 2.0. Wenn du noch ein mehrkanäliges Boxen-Set anschließen möchtest, dann wäre eine Soundkarte die bessere Wahl.


----------



## AYAlf (2. Juli 2017)

Das es scheint, dass du richtig Geld los werden willst .. 

Sound Blaster X7 -  - Creative Labs (Deutschland)

Test: Creative Sound Blaster X7 - Der Rundum-Klangkunstler [Jetzt mit Video]

Das hast du aber schon gelesen?

Soundkarte funktionierte gestern nicht mehr


----------



## Lockeye (2. Juli 2017)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Das es scheint, dass du richtig Geld los werden willst ..
> 
> Sound Blaster X7 -  - Creative Labs (Deutschland)
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort, ja habe ich.

Bei mir tritt auch das Problem auf, dass ich nicht mehr zwischen meinen Lautsprechern und den Kopfhörern umschalten kann. Bin es mittlerweile einfach leid ständig die Treiber wieder aufzuspielen, in der Hoffnung es möge mal funktionieren. War zwar sehr mit meinen Creative Produkten zufrieden, bin die Bastelei aber einfach leid geworden



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die primäre Rolle solch eines Gerätes ist es ja erstmal, die vom Rechner ausgehenden, digitalen Signale in für den Kopfhörer interpretierbare analoge Signale umzuwandeln. Hier spricht man auch vom "Digital-to-Analog-Converter", kurz "DAC". Alle drei Kategorien, sowohl die üblichen Soundkarten als auch Audio-Interfaces oder Kopfhörerverstärker(-Kombis) erfüllen diese Grundfunktion. Hinzu kommt dann noch ein mehr oder eben weniger potenter Verstärker (Amp), um auch höherohmige Kopfhörer antreiben zu können. Letzerer Teil ist speziell für deine Kopfhörer aber eher weniger relevant.
> 
> Hier mal eine ganz grobe Einordnung zu den drei großen Kategorien:
> 
> ...



Danke nochmals für die detaillierte Aufklärung.

Werde mir das Audient iD14 Interface morgen in Treppendorf beim "Thomann" holen, sowohl die Soundkarte als auch das Interface separat und in Kombination probieren und mich dann schlussendlich entscheiden.

Kann ich an dem verlinkten Interface auch meine Boxen anschließen oder müsste ich hier bei einem Wechsel die Leitungen umstecken?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Juli 2017)

Das Audient hat zwei 6,3mm Klinken-Ausgänge. Also lediglich 2.0.
Ist bei so ziemlich allen Interfaces der Fall, die normalerweise ja eigentlich nur zwei Studiomonitore befeuern sollen.

Für ein mehrkanäliges System bräuchtest du ein HiFi-Gerät.


----------



## AYAlf (2. Juli 2017)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du noch machen willst außer Spiele spielen und Musik hören.... aber bei dem Preis hätte ich mir dann doch lieber  
Sennheiser GSX 1200 PRO geholt.

Sennheiser GSX 1000 und GSX 1200 Pro Audio Amplifier - Test • Eurogamer.de


----------



## Lockeye (2. Juli 2017)

Wäre mir aber gar nicht so wichtig, schließe die Boxen wahrscheinlich am Rechner selbst an und lasse die Kopfhörer übers Interface laufen.

Werde morgen nach dem testen ausführlich berichten und euch meine Entscheidung wissen lassen, danke nochmals für die hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Juli 2017)

AYAlf schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du noch machen willst außer Spiele spielen und Musik hören.... aber bei dem Preis hätte ich mir dann doch lieber
> Sennheiser GSX 1200 PRO geholt.
> 
> Sennheiser GSX 1000 und GSX 1200 Pro Audio Amplifier - Test • Eurogamer.de


Ist das etwa wieder eins dieser Geräte für Leute, denen ihre Kopfhörer nicht gefallen?


----------



## cer0n (3. Juli 2017)

Lockeye schrieb:


> Wäre mir aber gar nicht so wichtig, schließe die Boxen wahrscheinlich am Rechner selbst an und lasse die Kopfhörer übers Interface laufen.
> 
> Werde morgen nach dem testen ausführlich berichten und euch meine Entscheidung wissen lassen, danke nochmals für die hilfreichen Antworten.



Da ich momentan selbst auf der Suche nach einem Interface bin, bin ich auf heute Abend mal gespannt


----------



## Lockeye (3. Juli 2017)

Status Update meinerseits:

Die Soundkarte ist leider nicht eingetroffen, nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass diese wahrscheinlich erst Donnerstag bei mir ankommen wird.

Der Besuch beim Musikladen "Thomann" war sehr informativ, der Verkäufer hat mir vom Audient iD14 abgeraten, da ich die 2 Mikrofonanschlüsse welcher dieser anbietet nicht nutze. Deshalb habe ich mich spontan für ein kleineres Gerät entschieden (M-Audio M-Track). Bin auch sehr von dessen aktuellen Qualität angetan, hört sich schon sehr gut an, klar und deutlich, ohne jegliche Störgeräusche. Sowohl bei Musik als auch bei CSGO sehr, sehr überzeugend. Eine so präzise Ortung hatte ich bisher noch nicht, man kann die "Gegner" rundum und auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen präzise hören. 

Werde sobald die Soundkarte bei mir eingetrudelt, erneut berichten.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Juli 2017)

Das Hauptargument für das Audient waren ja eigentlich die guten Wandler. Die Mikrofoneingänge sind ja nur ein Schmankerl 

Welches M-Track ist es denn geworden? Das Hub für ~70 Euro?
Da würde mich mal ein Klangvergleich interessieren.


----------



## Lockeye (3. Juli 2017)

Jap, genau das.

Edit: Werde die Soundkarte wie gesagt noch testen, sollte ich auch hier zufrieden sein, nehme ich den Hub für die Kopfhörer und die Soundkarte für meine Boxen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Juli 2017)

Das M-Audio Hub hat doch hinten sogar zwei 6,3mm Ausgänge. Da könntest du immerhin schonmal ein Stereo-Setup mit befeuern


----------



## Lockeye (3. Juli 2017)

Ja das ist möglich, wird morgen mal getestet.


----------



## Lockeye (9. Juli 2017)

So Leute, 

kann nun endlich eine Auskunft über die oben genannten Produkte geben.

Die Soundkarte von Asus hat bei mir und meinen Kopfhörern nicht ausgereicht bzw. war qualitativ ungenügend, bei weitem kein so klarer Klang wie bei meinem M-Track Hub. Habe aktuell leider das Problem das der M-Track Hub nach ca. 2 Tagen keine Audiosignale mehr ausgibt. Neustart schafft hier für ca. 2- 3h Abhilfe, Neuinstallation des Treibers für ca. 1- 2 Tage. Für mich keine dauerhafte Lösung, Ziel ist es jetzt einen Kopfhörerverstärker oder ein gutes Interface zu bekommen.

Soundkarte ist definitiv vom Tisch. 

Entweder wird es ein guter Kopfhörerverstärker für meine Fostex und ich lasse die Boxen (3.1) über die interne des MB laufen, oder es wird ein Interface mit der Möglichkeit Kopfhörer und Boxen zu betreiben. Wenn jemandem hier noch ein paar gute Produkte einfallen, bitte her mit den Infos.


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (9. Juli 2017)

Als reinen DAC würde ich den SMSL VMV V2 nehmen. Der wurde hier von einigen Leuten (mit Ahnung) empfohlen. Der hat zwar auch noch andere Ausgänge, diese lassen sich aber nur gleichzeitig mit dem KH ansteuern (soweit ich das sehe).

Als Interface kannst eines von den oben genannten nehmen, auch wenn ein Micro dabei ist.
Oder auch den M-audio Superdac (130€) bzw. Logilink ua0211 (70€), die sind absolut baugleich! 
Das Logilink Gerät nutze ich daheim für meine KH und mein 2.0 Set. Das umschalten geht ganz einfach mit den Schaltern vorne und Probleme hatte ich noch nie! Ich empfehl das Gerät hier ab und zu, weil ich davon wirklich überzeugt bin, kennt allerdings niemand


----------



## Lockeye (9. Juli 2017)

Danke für die Hinweise, gehe morgen nochmal zum Thomann (der M-Track Hub geht zurück) und schaue mir hier nochmal unterschiedliche Interfaces's bzw. Kopfhörerverstärker an.


----------



## Lockeye (11. Juli 2017)

Soo, schlussendlich ist es dann doch das Audient iD14 für ca. 240 Euro geworden.

Die Treiber funktionieren, Verarbeitung und Ausstattung sind sehr gut, Soundqualität würde ich als ausgezeichnet betiteln, es hört sich noch einen "Tick" klarer bzw. ausgewogener an als das M-Track Hub. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin aktuell sehr zufrieden, denke ich habe das richtige Produkt für mich gefunden


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juli 2017)

Gute Wahl!
Bin mit meinem ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Die Wandler sind wirklich top


----------



## benz111 (3. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
ich will mich hier mal einklinken. Suche auch ein Audio-Interface. 
Habe folgende Komponenten.
ModMic 5
Beyer DT 880 (600 ohm)
@ Kabelbinder: reicht das ID 14 für meine Komponenten?
Wird nur zum Gaming benutzt. Teamspeak , Ortung sind mir wichtig.
@all: kann jemand etwas empfehlen bis 250 €.
Wollte das Mayflower ARC kaufen, kann es aber in DE nicht finden.
https://mayflowerelectronics.com/arc/
MfG

benz


----------



## JoeFleischhacker (3. Dezember 2017)

Das Mayflower ARC wäre eine sehr gute Wahl. Bestellen kannst du direkt über die Website. Da kannst du dir auch kalkulieren lassen, wie lange die Lieferung dauert etc.


----------



## benz111 (3. Dezember 2017)

Heißt das , das ID 14 ist nicht gut genug? Bzw. das ARC ist besser?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Dezember 2017)

Lässt pauschal schwer beantworten.
Habe mein iD14 mal gegen die O2+ODAC Kombo gehört und konnte keinen Unterschied raushören. Das Arc wird denke ich in einer ähnlichen Liga spielen.

Ein Klinken-Mikrofon mit Plugin-Power kannst du auch per Adapter an XLR mit Phantomspeisung einsetzen:
Rode VXLR+

Ein Interface bietet dir zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit, Studio-Monitore oder -Mikrofone anzuschließen.
Ein KHV konzentriert sich dahingegen hauptsächlich auf die Versorgung des Kopfhörers. Das macht sich z.B. bei der verfügbaren Leistung sowie der Ausgangsimpedanz bemerkbar. Über 250 Ohm kommt ein Interface leistungsbedingt meist nicht mehr infrage.

Anstatt des Mayflowers, das hierzulande nur schwer zu bekommen ist, könntest du auch einen gut verfügbaren DAC/AMP (bzw. KHV) deiner Wahl nehmen und das Mikro über eine kleine USB-Soundkarte für u10 Euro speisen. Das funktioniert in den meisten Fällen sogar besser, als wenn man über den Input von intern verbauten Soundkarten geht.


----------



## Zappaesk (4. Dezember 2017)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ein Interface bietet dir zusätzlich noch die Möglichkeit, Studio-Monitore oder -Mikrofone anzuschließen.



Im Prinzip alles gut, aber das klingt ein wenig hochtrabend und nach Marketingbla. Sagen wir so, die Interface haben halt einen Vorstufenausgang (wie jede andere Soka auch) und einen XLR/Klinke Mikrofoneingang mit für gewöhnlich zuschaltbarer 48V Phantomspeisung (ggü. einer normalen Soka, die das normal nicht hat).

Was daran angeschlossen wird ist jedem selbst überlassen --> bei mir hängt z.B. ne Endstufe und Messmikrophone dran...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Zappaesk,

ich orientiere mich da in erster Linie an den einschlägigen Kategorien, die auch von den Fachhändlern verwendet werden. Auch wenn es beim einen oder anderen vielleicht ein mumliges Gefühl hinterlässt, es erleichtert schlichtweg die Kommunikation zum Hilfesuchenden und macht die Materie (gerade mit Blick auf die gängige bzw. überhaupt kompatible Hardware) fürs Erste etwas greifbarer.
Natürlich lassen sich an 6,3mm Klinkenausgängen noch weit mehr Geräte betreiben. Bei den regulären 2.0-Ausgängen der Interfaces gehe ich aber mal schwer davon aus, dass hauptsächlich "Studiomonitore" in Erwägung gezogen werden. Man könnte jetzt auch weitergehen und bspw. die Rechtmäßigkeit der Kategorie der "Großmembran-Kondensatoren" infragestellen, wobei auffallen sollte, dass viele dieser Produkte in Wirklichkeit gerade mal ins Mittelformat (wenn nicht sogar geringer) fallen. Für die Hilfesuchenden in diesem Forum haben solche Dinge meines Erachtens (vorerst) jedoch keine all zu hohe Relevanz


----------



## benz111 (5. Dezember 2017)

DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Lässt pauschal schwer beantworten.
> Habe mein iD14 mal gegen die O2+ODAC Kombo gehört und konnte keinen Unterschied raushören. Das Arc wird denke ich in einer ähnlichen Liga spielen.
> 
> Ein Klinken-Mikrofon mit Plugin-Power kannst du auch per Adapter an XLR mit Phantomspeisung einsetzen:
> ...



Das ID 14 sagt mir schon zu. Für das ModMic müsste ich dann diesen Adapter Rode VXLR+ kaufen? Oder ein anderes Micro?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Dezember 2017)

Entweder oder 
Mikros mit 3,5mm Klinke benötigen so gut wie immer diesen Adapter, damit die 48V Phantomspeisung auf ein für die Elektretkapsel verträgliches Niveau herunter gezogen wird. Über den 6,3mm Input kommt wie gesagt keine Spannung, von daher bleibt hier wirklich nur der verlinkte Adapter.
Ansonsten schau dich halt nach einem passenden XLR-Mikrofon um. Da gibt es auch einige günstigere Optionen, die fürs Geld schon eine ordentliche Leistung liefern. Da ist man qualitativ auch schnell über dem Niveau eines ModMics.


----------



## benz111 (2. Januar 2018)

@ Kabelbinder
Hab nun auch ein ID 14 und bin begeistert was den Klang betrifft. Aber mit den Einstellungen klappts nicht.
Kannst du mir sagen wie das ID14 die Einstellungen behält? Muss beim Windows Start alles wieder einstellen, Lautstärke der Kopfhörer usw.

Gruß


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo benz111,

die Einstellungen der Lautstärke werden beim Neustart leider zurückgesetzt. Hatte während meiner Nutzungszeit leider auch keine Lösung dafür gefunden, mich dann irgendwann dran gewöhnt, das Rädchen einmal kurz hochzudrehen.
Eventuell mit Audient in Verbindung setzen, ob die ein Workaround dafür parat haben. Der Support ist normalerweise eigentlich sehr hilfsbereit.

Hoffe, ich konnte helfen 

LG


----------

